# E15 Sentra B12 Cam Grind



## sss1980210s (Dec 15, 2004)

Does anyone know the stock rated valve lift for an E15 B12 cam that is in a 1983 Sentra? My friend wants to grind one to full race but Isky says the specs of 304 duration & .450" valve lift with 104 full lift inlet ATDC that I gave them are too much & will butcher up the core . They can grind it to a Z329 profile that will add 65 thou & 36 degree duration. Does anyone know the maximum that this cam can be ground to ? My friend is using 2 Mikuni 45s on the standard 1488CC & wants it for drag racing? Thanks Howard


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you should have post this into the E-serie section ... anyway, the best guy that i know that could answer this question is Blownb310 ... try pm'ing him he should be a good help for this matter as he builted some very nice setups on this engine.


----------

